# Selling a car and still get the bills from suma



## celticlass (Nov 13, 2010)

My husband made a huge faux pas in the summer. He sold our old non runner, to a couple of english guys who advertised in the locall CB paper.

He didn't go to traffico or anywhere just sold the car to the one guy for 50 euros to take it away and then took a copy of the guys' passport.

Now Suma, have sent us a bill for the tax to pay for this year. The car had been sitting on our private land for the previous year untaxed.

Where do we stand does anyone know.?

We only have the english guys' passport details to whom we sold the car, is that going to be enough?

if we need to pay the Tax of course we will, but I really just wanted to know if we can ensure that Suma know we don't own the car any more.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

celticlass said:


> My husband made a huge faux pas in the summer. He sold our old non runner, to a couple of english guys who advertised in the locall CB paper.
> 
> He didn't go to traffico or anywhere just sold the car to the one guy for 50 euros to take it away and then took a copy of the guys' passport.
> 
> ...


Oh deary me. You need to read this ... Tumbit.com - How To Guides - Selling Your Car In Spain


----------



## celticlass (Nov 13, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Oh deary me. You need to read this ...
> 
> oooh *I was the one who knew* what to do, *A*, thanks for that and I told my o/h about 10 times exactly what he needed to do, and he just ignored everything I said.,:der: I was furious when he came back and told me what he'd done, but it was too late to go chasing after the buyers, so now we have the expected bill from Suma...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

celticlass said:


> Alcalaina said:
> 
> 
> > Oh deary me. You need to read this ...
> ...


----------



## celticlass (Nov 13, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> celticlass said:
> 
> 
> > I guess he needs to go to Trafico and just come clean. Or do you have a friendly _gestor_ who can sort things out for you?
> ...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I think you can make a 'baja' to the effect that you are no longer the owner . The passport copy will certainly help.


----------



## celticlass (Nov 13, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> I think you can make a 'baja' to the effect that you are no longer the owner . The passport copy will certainly help.



How do we do that Gus, what's a ''baja''?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

celticlass said:


> How do we do that Gus, what's a ''baja''?


It's a means of informing the trafico that you are no longer the owner & It has to be done at the trafico office & in all honesty you'd be best to speak to a gestoria to ensure that it's the best way to proceed. Sorry I can't remember the correct term for the process at the moment.


----------



## celticlass (Nov 13, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> It's a means of informing the trafico that you are no longer the owner & It has to be done at the trafico office & in all honesty you'd be best to speak to a gestoria to ensure that it's the best way to proceed. Sorry I can't remember the correct term for the process at the moment.



oh ok, thanks anyway.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

You can fill in this form to notify DGT that you have sold the vehicle:

http://dgt.es/was6/portal/contenido...culos/cambio_titularidad/9.07A-Castellano.pdf

but it will not absolve you from taxes and fines imposed in respect of the vehicle prior to the date that you present the form which is also supposed to be signed by the purchaser.

If it is not possible to get the purchaser's signature you will need to take the form to DGT and explain the circumstances.


----------



## celticlass (Nov 13, 2010)

Beachcomber said:


> You can fill in this form to notify DGT that you have sold the vehicle:
> 
> http://dgt.es/was6/portal/contenido...culos/cambio_titularidad/9.07A-Castellano.pdf
> 
> ...


Thank you beachcomber that's a great help. Fortunately we only sold the car in July so the bill isn't huge..yet.


----------

